# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Getting the ball rolling on LAFilament.com

## LAFilament.com

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm just a guy with a passion for the hobby.    Based out of San Pedro, CA I want to be your go-to source for local same-day 3D printing supplies. 

We could use your help tho!  I want to have the inventory that you guys need.  I set up a Google Forms survey to find out your preferences.    If you could take 2 minutes to fill out the survey if would help me out a bunch.  

*First 10 people to fill out the survey and submit their contact info at the end get a spool of filament at cost.
*
Google Survey Link:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/17jS...nqCSo/viewform


Site:  www.LAFilament.com

Thanks!
Mo

----------


## LAFilament.com

I am excited to say that I now have inventory!! Please let me know if you all would be interested.  I am very sad to say that no one took me up on my discounted offer on the survey!

Regardless,  I am happy to be a part of the community, and will be happily lurking in the background.

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

tumblr_nvkngpDlBy1uh9dguo1_540.jpg























I was so excited, I just couldn’t wait to post this.  I received a sample of 1.75mm filament from a Chinese supplier.  Photo taken under a normal yellow light with my Samsung S5 in my living room.  My wife even said she could see the difference 10 ft away.  
The comparison is obvious.  LAFilament.com Atomic Filament is far superior as far as color richness goes.

I’m giddy as a school girl.  If anyone is interested in picking up product locally, please let me know, I am available to meet up and can take payment electronically.

Now it's time for me to get the website up to par!

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Great News!

Paypal is setup!  We're offering 3.99 flat rate shipping for all orders in the US, with pickup available if you're local.


You guys know the site by now.

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Update from 30,0000 ft.

ABS is loaded on the site.  Feel free to take a gander.

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Morning everyone...

Looking at stocking 3mm for immediate pickup/delivery.  If anyone is interested in placing an order we can do a buy one get one 50% off.

Look forward to hearing from you !

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Finally figured out how to format the site for mobile.  Let me know what you think!

----------


## LAFilament.com

Finally settled on a more appropriate logo.

Check it out on the site and let me know what you think.  Or you know... don't.


LAFilament.com
Mo

----------


## LAFilament.com

10533020_929811647076326_70375710_n.jpg

*The sound of "free samples" is music to Grace's ears. Let me know if you'd be interested.

I'd need you to post up what you made and a blurb about you thought about it. 

I'm thinking best review / pic / video gets a prize of unspeakable value! (A FREE SPOOL OF LAFILAMENT.COM FILAMENT).

*

----------


## LAFilament.com

Update o' the day:

GT2 Belt is now in stock.  No need to wait a week for delivery!  Now available in Sunny San Pedro and SouthBay, CA.

It will be on the site later today.

Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Howdy all,

No one cashed in on that free sample, but that's ok!  Thermistors just came in!  They'll be on the site today.  

They are the same as these:

http://seemecnc.com/collections/part...istor-100k-ntc

Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

10/21/2015 Update:

608 Bearings now in stock  :Smile: 


Cause you know... that's how I roll.

----------


## LAFilament.com

I just wanted to let everyone know that I will be at  SoCalMakerCon on 11/7.

http://socalmakercon.com/exhibitor-list-2015/

www.lafilament.com



Feel free to stop by and introduce yourself.  I will be right at the door!
lafilament location.jpg socalmaker post card.jpg

----------


## LAFilament.com

Hi Everyone,

After an AWESOME showing at SoCalMaker Convention, I am back in the saddle.

LAFilaments and Atomic Filaments still aren't as recognized as we want to be, so we'll be offering sample packs for those interested!

Coming to the site soon :  $3.50 samples.  Shipped. To. Your. Door.  

Any color we offer.

Enough to have some fun with and give the brand a legit trial.

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Changed my mind!

ALL Sample orders will be 50 grams!

----------


## LAFilament.com

You might have noticed a new sponsor on the board as of today....  just saying.

Mo
LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

It's unbelieve how many filament sources there are!

I'd like to prove my phenomenal level of customer service.  

Send me a message from the www.LAFilament.com Contact page and I'll send you a free gift ... of filament obviously.

Offer good until midnight tonight.

Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

oh man oh man....

PETG now available in Translucent blue.... for immediate pickup or delivery.

Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Protopasta carbon is now online!!!!

MO
http://www.lafilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Thinking about running a proMo on carbon.  Stay tuned!!

----------


## Ward

Hey Mo,
Maybe you should post up some technical information about your filament and why anyone should try yours instead of going to their usual trusted supplier?

I know it's almost impossible to sell ANYTHING until you get that magic "market permission".
Once you have that, it takes an act of God to stop your cash flow.

----------


## LAFilament.com

Good thoughts.  I'm very driven by quantitative information, so I was having a hard to relating this to something that would make me happy.  Ill do some experiments this weekend and post up my results.  Luckily, I have some materials I can compare too.

What would sell it for you?  I was scratching my head trying to think of something that would stand out from the mumbo jumbo that everyone says about their product. 

Some of the highlights of Atomic Filament include: 
1.  Excellent consistency of color / depth of color / melting point and diameter. 
2.  Made proudly in the USA
3.  Available same day locally.
4.  Free shipping via web.
*
ADDITIONAL NOTE:*

www.LAFilament.com COUPON is now active for the weekend.  
11/28 update:

Get 25% OFF ANY PURCHASE with coupon code :

quarterwater

----------


## LAFilament.com

*Comparison 1*

First comparison of "US" vs "THEM"

Photos below shows some test cubes I printed tonight, using the exact same settings on my seemecnc orion.  
The photos were taken under a white led desk lamp, with a Samsung Galaxy S5 on the "HDR" setting.

Atomic Filament from www.LAFilament.com seen on the top and on the bottom.
"Other Guys" filament seen in the middle.

Any other questions, please feel free to ask.

Key Takeaway:
Atomic Filament color is far superior to others.  Note the purity of the white, and the absence of a yellowish tint.  All Atomic Filament colors print equally rich and vibrant and you can rest assured this roll will match the next one, and the one after that ad nauseum.  

Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Just added translucent orange to the shop  :Wink: 

Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

Just added PETG to the store.

Now available in Sapphire Blue and Glow in the Dark. 

Met someone this week that has me thinking about carrying Nylon as well...  Need to upgrade my hot end before that tho  :Big Grin: 


Mo
www.LAFilament.com

----------


## LAFilament.com

One update for tonight:  

We'll be exhibiting at the Long Beach Comic Expo on Feb 21 - 22. Come visit if you're in town! 

http://longbeachcomicexpo.com/
Www.lafilament.com

Mo

----------

